# Grinder recommendation for Gaggia Classic (UK £150)



## rssfrncs (Oct 6, 2019)

Using the search this was last asked in 2015 so hopefully not a recent duplicate.

I'd like recommendations for an electric grinder that can be purchased in the UK (new or second hand) for use with a Gaggia Classic (un-pressurised baskets).

*Ideally under £150!*


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is space a constraint?

If not any ex commercial e.g. Mazzer Super Jolly / Mazzer Major (Better but hard to find at that price)

If yes then Eureka Mignon,

If only using dark / medium dark roasts then Sage Smart Grinder Pro is small and cheap.

There are no doubt many others........


----------

